# We made it to the beach



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly was finally fit enough for us to have a day out. I took a day off work for us to have a road trip to the beach - I think it is safe to say the girls loved it very much and I did too


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

and finally - this very lovely bird - some sort of egret


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

How lovely to see Molly jumping for joy, great beach photos, what a lovely day you had for it. The beach looks lovely where abouts is it? Bet that bird was an amazing sight.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Great pictures!!! Don't you ever apologize for posting so many of them. We love them.
My fav is the second picture. Chance looks like she's in the desert and there's a mirage behind her.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pictures - lucky dogs! (And you).
Never too many pictures - I like the one of Molly 'dancing' with Chance.
I'd say the bird with the yellow feet is a small white egret.... but I may be wrong!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I love that second photo too - the colours just all work so well together and show off my shiny girl 

It is Hunstanton in Norfolk - it took ages to get there as there was a major crash so the motorway was shut which meant total chaos but it was so worth it.

Molly was very very happy to be there and ran so much without any ill effects the following day - apart from she appears to have decided recall is optional at the moment so we are going back to basics on that for a while


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

Fantastic photos - looks like they had a lovely time! I live quite a long way from the coast, but it's made me think I should take my two to the beach - Clemmy's never been, and my big dog hasn't been for many years. It looks such fun! My favourite is the first one, the friendship between them both is so clear - they're having the best time with their BFF!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Fabulous photos 2nd! We are having the best Fall leaves ever here this year. My camera is still MIA in a pile of bedbug debris.


----------

